# Color Developer Formulae



## JamesD (May 21, 2008)

I was Googling around looking for what goes into Pyro (don't ask why, you probably don't want to know...), when I came across this page.  It includes formulae for C-41 and RA-4 process chemicals.

I found the per-roll and per-print cost breakdowns very interesting.

On the other hand, dealing with raw chemicals can be tricky, demanding, and a bit hazardous.

http://www.bonavolta.ch/hobby/en/photo/c41_ra4_chemicals.htm


----------



## Alpha (May 21, 2008)

So, which pyro you gonna be using?


----------



## JamesD (May 21, 2008)

The maniacal kind, naturally.


----------



## epatsellis (May 21, 2008)

I don't find mixing C41 developer cost effective, I buy a 5 gal package for around $25, fixer and stabiliser are even less expensive. The bleach on the other hand, even with aeration and regen, is still the big stickler with me, though trebla has a less expensive version I'll be ordering soon to try.


erie


----------



## JC1220 (May 21, 2008)

ABC Pyro, mmmm tasty


----------



## Rhys (May 21, 2008)

Mixing homebrew is something you do for fun. I used to buy mine.

Here's a trick you might like to try. Buy some XP2 and shoot it at 100 ISO. Develop it in E6 instead of C41 and you'll get a nice b/w slide.


----------



## epatsellis (May 21, 2008)

I build cameras for fun, mixing chems isn't my thing, other than cyano and gum work, that is.


erie


----------



## JamesD (May 21, 2008)

Rhys said:


> Here's a trick you might like to try. Buy some XP2 and shoot it at 100 ISO. Develop it in E6 instead of C41 and you'll get a nice b/w slide.



This is so obvious that I can't believe I didn't think of it.  I've been trying to find a simple method for making BW transparencies.  Thanks for pointing this out!


----------



## JamesD (May 21, 2008)

epatsellis said:


> I build cameras for fun, mixing chems isn't my thing, other than cyano and gum work, that is.
> 
> 
> erie



Too bad you weren't here when Charlie was here.  He's a camera butcher, always epoxying bits and pieces together, and always good for a philosophical or nostalgic conversation (or both).  I know I miss him around here.


----------



## epatsellis (May 26, 2008)

Oh, I tend to scratch build, here's the latest (stalled for the time being, due to lack of disposable income at the moment) project, a 20x24 field camera:





that little bitty camera to the left is my 8x10 Calumet C1.


erie


----------



## Alpha (May 26, 2008)

JC1220 said:


> ABC Pyro, mmmm tasty



Ah of the Chamlee sort 

I'm a fan of Prescysol


----------



## JC1220 (May 27, 2008)

Alpha said:


> Ah of the Chamlee sort
> 
> I'm a fan of Prescysol


 
Paula is such a wonderful photographer, you can really feel her photography.

I have not tried prescysol yet, I heard it is similiar to pyrocat, which I have used and was not happy with my test results.  I have tried variations on the ABC with some phenidone which I did like.


----------



## Alpha (May 27, 2008)

JC1220 said:


> Paula is such a wonderful photographer, you can really feel her photography.
> 
> I have not tried prescysol yet, I heard it is similiar to pyrocat, which I have used and was not happy with my test results.  I have tried variations on the ABC with some phenidone which I did like.



There's someone on APUG who shoots Delta and develops in presycol. They also split-tone their prints, which helps. It's really really amazing. The shots look nothing like I've ever seen produced on Delta. Let me see if I can go dig him up.


----------



## Alpha (May 27, 2008)

Stoo Batchelor

http://www.silverandlight.co.uk/lochslapin.html


----------

